# ماهو الانفتاح (الاوبن مايند) ؟



## stevv (10 يونيو 2018)

*ماهو الانفتاح (الاوبن مايند) ؟

اخطر شئ هو ان تعطى لشخص مصطلح بدون ان يفهم معناه فيكون هو معنى خاص به وينسب كل الاشياء التى يريدها بما فيها السئ والجيد إلى هذا المصطلح ، فكنت اسخر قليلا ممن يقولون ان العلمانيه هى ان "امك تخلع الحجاب" لكن اتضح لى فيما بعد أن الخطأ ليس فقد ممن ينتقدوا مصطلحات معينه لم يفهموها بل أيضا من الذين يؤيدوا هذه المصطلحات لانهم لم يفهموها ايضا!!! وليس ذلك فقط بل يتهموا كل شخص يرفض اسلوبهم بعكس المصطلح الذين يؤيدونه بدون علم !! فمثلا شخص يؤيد الحريه لكنه يعتقد ان الحريه هى ان يفعل الانسان أفعال لا اخلاقيه فيسخر من الشخص المهذب ويدعوة عبد مثلا او مسلوب الحريه !! وذلك يذكرنى بمشهد من مسرحيه العيال كبرت عندما قال سعيد صالح "احنا مش ف عصر انفتاح ولا ايه ؟" على فتح زجاجات الشمبانيا ، موقف طريف لكنه يعكس بالضبط كيف نفهم الانفتاح

ماهو الاوبن مايند ؟ 

غالبا مايطلق على بعض الفتيات لقب open minded ويفهم الشباب هذا المصطلح على ان الفتاه ذو أخلاق سيئه فاتذكر موقف لى مع صديق قلت له " ليه ماترتبطش بالبنت دى" قال لى "دى للاسف اوبن مايندد يعنى هتخونى مع عشرة" .

اوبن مايند معناها عقل مفتوح او متفتح فنحن نتعامل هنا مع مصطلحين "الانفتاح" و "الانغلاق"

1.الانغلاق:هو انغلاق الشخص على بيئته على نوعه على جنسه على وطنه على افكارة على معتقداته على لونه فهو شخص منغلق اى يغلق على انتمائاته وعلى افكارة وتعاملاته بدون ان يتعامل مع المختلف معه او ينظر إليه من الأساس

الانفتاح : هو انفتاح الشخص على ما حوله انفتاحه على الافكار على البيئه على المختلف معه على المجتمعات انفتاحه ع الجنس الاخر على الثقافات الاخرى فهو ليس منغلق على ذاته ، فمثلا الشاب يتعامل ويكون له علاقه مع الشابه ، المسيحى يتعامل مع المسلم والملحد ويقرأ لهم ولافكارهم ويعطيهم تقدير ، ذى البشرة السوداء يتعامل مع ذو البشرة البيضاء ، فالانفتاح هو التطلع على المختلف معك 

فالانفتاح ليس ان الشاب يقوم بالسب او الدخول فى علاقات كثيرة مع البنات او ينغمس وسط الاشرار او يقوم بفعل الشر او الخطأ او يفعل مثل الاكثريه او مثل مايجذب الاهتمام ليكون منفتحا ! بل ان يكون شخص مضطلع يرى الجميع ويحترم الجميع ويقبل التفكير فى كل شئ لكنه يقوم بالتصرف السليم ، وليس ان تقوم الفتاه بالكلام فى أشياء لاتليق او لاتناسب انوثتها وليس ان تقوم باستعمال الفاظ غير لائقه او التحدث فى أمور غير لائقه وتلبس ماهو غير لائق وأن لايكون لها حدود فى علاقاتها ولاسيما مع الشباب او ان لاتختار من تتعامل معهم جيدا او ان تفعل اى شئ لايجب ان تفعله كامرأة وهكذا تكون منفتحه !! بل ان يكون لديها فكر واهداف ، ان تكون متضطلعه على غيرها وأن تقبل غيرها ، وأن يكون لديها أيضا علاقات مع الجنس الآخر فى حدود محددة وليس اى شاب تتعامل معه.
فالانفتاح هو رؤيه جميع الآراء وتحليلها وتبنى الائق والسليم والاكثر معقوليه ، وبالتأكيد ليس هو قبول اى شئ 

الانفتاح لغويا
 1.فى القواميس العربيه :
معجم المعانى الجامع :
"إمكانية تفهُّم شيء أو اتساع الفكر له يمتاز بانفتاحه على كلِّ جديد "

معجم اللغه العربيه المعاصرة :
"إمكانية تفهُّم شيء أو اتساع الفكر له "يمتاز بانفتاحه على كلِّ جديد- نعيش الآن عصر انفتاحات علميّة واقتصاديّة"."

معجم الرائد :
"1- انْفَتَحَ الباب: صار غير مغلق.
2- انْفَتَحَ الشيء عن الشيء: انكشف عنه. "

2.فى القواميس الانجليزيه
Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English:
"the quality of being honest and willing to talk about things,the quality of being willing to accept new ideas or people"
هى صفه ان تكون صادق و الرغبه فى الحديث عن الاشياء ، وصفه ان ترغب فى قبول أفكار جديدة او اشخاص


Oxford Dictionary :
"to Acceptance of or receptiveness to change or new ideas."
قبول أو  تقبل التغيير أو الأفكار الجديدة.

ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الانفتاح ؟

نقرأ فى اعمال 17 . 11 
وَكَانَ هؤُلاَءِ أَشْرَفَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ فِي تَسَالُونِيكِي، فَقَبِلُوا الْكَلِمَةَ بِكُلِّ نَشَاطٍ فَاحِصِينَ الْكُتُبَ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ: هَلْ هذِهِ الأُمُورُ هكَذَا؟
تترجم هذه الايه من بعض الترجمات مثل New Living Translation هكذا :
And the people of Berea were more open-minded than those in Thessalonica, and they listened eagerly to Paul's message. They searched the Scriptures day after day to see if Paul and Silas were teaching the truth.
يالا الروعه التى يصف بها الكتاب الاوبن مايند او الانفتاح فوصف اهل بيريه بأنهم اوبن مايندد وذلك لانطباق عاملين عليهم الاول هو "قبلوا" فعلى الرغم من أنهم يهود لكنهم قبلوا فكر مختلف عن معتقدهم والثانى هو "فاحصين"  فاولئك كانوا يفحصوا جيدا الافكار ومايقوله بولس ولا يقبلوا اى شئ ولا يقبلوا عميانا  لكنهم اولا يفحصون ثم يقبلون حتى فى قبولهم لا يزالوا يفحصوا .
فهذا اختصار لكل ماقد يقال عن الانفتاح لكن الكتاب يعلمنا أيضا الكثير وكيف نكون حقا منفتحين

1تسالونيكى5. 21-22
امْتَحِنُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. تَمَسَّكُوا بِالْحَسَنِ.	اِمْتَنِعُوا عَنْ كُلِّ شِبْهِ شَرٍّ
فالانفتاح حقا هو ان نمتحن كل الاشياء وكل الاراء ونتمسك بكل ماهو جيد ونبعد عن كل شر

امثال 14. 15-16
لْغَبِيُّ يُصَدِّقُ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ تُقَالُ لَهُ، وَالْعَاقِلُ يَتَنَبَّهُ إِلَى مَوْقِعِ خَطَوَاتِهِ.	الْحَكِيمُ يَخْشَى الشَّرَّ وَيَتَفَادَاهُ، وَالْجَاهِلُ يَتَصَلَّفُ وَيَدَّعِي الثِّقَةَ بِالنَّفْسِ(الحياه)
فالشخص المنفتح لايصدق اى شئ لكن ينتبه إلى مايفعله يتحاشى الشر ليس ان يقوم به ويدعى انه منفتح

1يوحنا1 .4
أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لاَ تُصَدِّقُوا كُلَّ رُوحٍ، بَلِ امْتَحِنُوا الأَرْوَاحَ: هَلْ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ؟ 
فالانفتاح حقا هو امتحان وفحص كل الاراء ونتبنى ماهو من الله 

يعقوب 1. 19
إِذاً يَا إِخْوَتِي الأَحِبَّاءَ، لِيَكُنْ كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ مُسْرِعاً فِي الاِسْتِمَاعِ، مُبْطِئاً فِي التَّكَلُّمِ، مُبْطِئاً فِي الْغَضَبِ،
فالانفتاح هو ان يسمع الشخص غيرة إلا يرفضه او لايعطيه حقه ليفهم وجهه نظرة بل هو ان يستمع له اكثر مما يتكلم هو


انفتاح الكنيسه الاولى

وتضرب لما الكنيسه الاولى اروع مثال عن الانفتاح فيقول القمص اثناسيوس جورج:
"منذ بداية الكنيسة الأولى تعاملت مع الأيديولوجيات والثقافات والحضارات السائدة والمعاصرة لها؛ بالرغم من مدى هُوّة التعارض بينها وبين الكمال المسيحي الذﻱ تنتهجه كرازتها وخدمتها؛ لكن الكنيسة لم تَسْعَ لتُقيم ثقافة مقابلة أو بديلة إحلالية؛ فهذا ليس عمل وظيفتها ، لذلك اتَّبعت مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية في انفتاحها وتنوعها؛ منهج الأخذ بالحسن ورفض الباطل، وما لا نأخذه كله؛ لا نرفضه كله، لكن “بتميُّز وتعقُّل متَّزن”.. لذا قبلت القيم المذخرة في الآداب الكلاسيكية؛ دون تهوين أو تهويل؛ ودون إفراط أو تفريط؛ ودون تأليه؛ لكن في نفس الوقت من دون الاستهانة أو الحط من قدر هذه الحضارات الثقافية؛ فيما ينفع ويبني ويتوافق… ومن هنا أتت أعمال آباء الكنيسة واعية وناضجة؛ تشهد على مدى الاتزان والتحفظ تجاه محيطها؛ بالمقارنة مع المعاصرين لها؛ غير حاملة اتجاهًا مُعاديًا ولا موقفًا عنيفًا من الفلسفات السائدة؛ بل استخلاص ما بها من حق؛ يمكن أن ينفُذوا منه إلى الكمال المسيحي."

الخاتمه

الانفتاح هو مصطلح من إحدى الخمس مصطلحات(FFM) لوصف الشخصيه ، وتقول مجله scientific American العلميه :"تظهر التجارب في علم النفس الشخصي أن الأشخاص المنفتحين يقومون  بمعالجة المعلومات بطرق مختلفة وقد يرون العالم بشكل مختلف عن الشخص العادي. إن سمة الشخصية التي تعكس على أفضل وجه مفهوم  الاوبن مايند هي "الانفتاح على التجربة" أو ببساطة "الانفتاح". يميل الناس إلى أن يكونوا فضوليين ومبدعين هم مهتمون بالفن ومستهلكون  للموسيقى والكتب وغيرها ، فإن الانفتاح يعكس "اتساعًا وعمقًا ونفاذية للوعي" أكبر ونزوعًا إلى "استكشاف معرفي" لكل من المعلومات المجردة (الأفكار والحجج) والمعلومات الحسية (المشاهد والأصوات). بعبارة أخرى ، ينخرط الناس المنفتحون مع مختلف المفاهيم والأنماط والرؤى التي تطالب في أذهاننا". 

الانفتاح هو ثقافه ومعرفه وهو عكس الدوجمائيه وهذا ما يجب ان يفهمه شبابنا وشباتنا والا ينصاعوا وراء الاخرين، وخاصتا الفتيات لانى صراحتا حزين جدا لما اراة فالفتاه الآن تفعل أشياء ضد كونها كفتاه ، فى التعامل وفى الكلام وحتى المظهر وكل ذلك تحت غطاء التفتح ! ، متى نرى أن الفتاة الاوبن مايندد هى المثقفه من تتعامل مع الشباب ولديها علاقات جيده معهم لها حدودها متى نراها تلتزم بالكلام اللائق ان يظهر علنيا او حتى ف الخفاء متى نراها تخوض التجارب وليس الممارسات الفاسدة ، وهكذا الفتيان ايضا

              [رحماك يا الله بابنك الضعيف]

*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2018)

الحقيقه نقيت موضوع مهم جدا 
بحث و شرح بطريقه ثلثه و جميله 

ربنا يحميك و يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## DODY2010 (12 يونيو 2018)

للاسف اوبن مويند دي بقت جريمه لدرجه ان واحدترك خطيبته بسببها لانه انسان منغلق ع نفسه


----------



## stevv (12 يونيو 2018)

DODY2010 قال:


> للاسف اوبن مويند دي بقت جريمه لدرجه ان واحدترك خطيبته بسببها لانه انسان منغلق ع نفسه



قبل مانقول عليه منغلق ياترى هى ماشيه بانهى تعريف عن الاوبن ميند ؟ هل التعريف الى الناس فاكرينه والى فى ناس بيطبقوة بالشكل دة فعلا ولا الانفتاح العقلى ع الاخر والمجتمع


----------



## stevv (12 يونيو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الحقيقه نقيت موضوع مهم جدا
> بحث و شرح بطريقه ثلثه و جميله
> 
> ربنا يحميك و يبارك تعب خدمتك


يامين يقرى او يفهم للاسف. 
بلاش الدعوة دى


----------

